# Starting Problems - Neutral Safety Switch



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's my problem with starting before:
- Starting from Park - worked 50% of the time, made weird noises
- Starting from Neutral - Worked 95% of the time, sometimes weird noises

My mechanic replaced the starter, here's what it's like now:
- Starting from Park - works 50% of the time, makes different weird noises
- Starting from Neutral - So far starts fine 100% of the time

It's only been replaced a week ago so I'm not yet confident that starting from Neutral will always work.

Does this sound like a neutral safety switch problem - Or with that, it never starts in Park?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Take a look at the shifter cable

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

As i said before in others threads, when putting in Park, push as far as you can push with the unlock button fully depressed.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

otomodo said:


> As i said before in others threads, when putting in Park, push as far as you can push with the unlock button fully depressed.


Wow that works!

So the shifter cable I'm guessing must be adjusted to a better position - or replaced?

With the Neutral Safety Switch problem, Does that mean it can't start at all/won't turn over in Park?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

denis_the_thief said:


> Wow that works!
> 
> So the shifter cable I'm guessing must be adjusted to a better position - or replaced?
> 
> With the Neutral Safety Switch problem, Does that mean it can't start at all/won't turn over in Park?





denis_the_thief said:


> So the shifter cable I'm guessing must be adjusted to a better position - or replaced?
> 
> When that happened to me a few years back, thw dealer offered 2 options; replace the cable or lubricate it.
> 
> ...



..

Tidididou


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Once last week, it wouldn't start, neither from neutral nor pushing it forward. After close to 10min of trying, it worked.

My mechanic looked at it. He lubricated the cable, said it was rusty. I mentioned the push it forward trick, maybe that was a clue that helped them figure it out. Anyways, it's working fine now! But it's only been a few days, so I worry a little.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

denis_the_thief said:


> Once last week, it wouldn't start, neither from neutral nor pushing it forward. After close to 10min of trying, it worked.
> 
> My mechanic looked at it. He lubricated the cable, said it was rusty. I mentioned the push it forward trick, maybe that was a clue that helped them figure it out. Anyways, it's working fine now! But it's only been a few days, so I worry a little.


Have you tried to move the shifter from park to 1 gear a few times?


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

otomodo said:


> Have you tried to move the shifter from park to 1 gear a few times?


I hadn't. Thanks, if it happens again, I'll try that.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

denis_the_thief said:


> I hadn't. Thanks, if it happens again, I'll try that.


Not just when it doesn't start but from time to time.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

OK. So... I've gotten stranded twice in the past 2 weeks. Since the Mechanic lubricated the ignition cable, no more weird noises starting up, and I don't need to put it in neutral or anything to start it.. But, as happened before, on rare occasions, it won't start or difficult to start. Twice in the past week, I went to a store, parked the car, when I returned it won't start no matter what I try. It cranks but won't start. Then I come back 2 hours later and it starts. I've never had the problem after the car has been sitting, so it seems like heat is a factor. Maybe a sensor.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Crank and or cam sensor?


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks. I pulled out the battery to reset the code. I'll see if I can get the code read next time it happens.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you havent replaced your cam and crank sensors with genuine Nissan replacements do so. They get fouled over time and were even recalled in a lot of markets but not for the X trail in Canada. It can leave you stranded, or worse cut out at an intersection exposing you to an accident.

there is a thread here about them and it includes the kit number to order. Costs about 60 at the dealer vs approx 300 if you buy both sensors seperately.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

It's had problems with these sensors before. Before replacing one of those sensors, it stalled near an intersection. I think the sensor replacement was a non-Nissan one. So either that's the problem. Or maybe it's one of the sensors that hasn't been replaced yet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/236537-cheap-improvement-your-engine.html

First post contains the kit number to order.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

I got code stuck again today. Code was P0340 - CamShaft Sensor.

Is this the one on the driver's side of the engine?


----------



## Clogsparker (Oct 21, 2017)

*CAMSHAFT SENSOR*

The camsaft senor is above the water temp sensor- just above where the top rad hose fits at the engine .


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks. I think that one is not hard to change. But the crankshaft sensor looks hard.

I phoned the Nissan dealer. They said B3731-6N21A isn't active. And that 1 sensor is $150. So I phoned Nissan Canada, they also said B3731-6N21A isn't Active. So I bought one from Part Source for about $50. I saw B3731-6N21A online but I want to fix this thing now. 

I think I replaced this already before! But not sure when, maybe 50,000 - 75,000km ago.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Give the wire and connection a good check. That is ridiculous you can't get the kit from them anymore.

2002-2006 Nissan Altima / Sentra Cam & Crank Position Sensor Kit B3731-6N21A | eBay

could be an option to get. Hope the new one works.
For the crankshaft one I remember Chadn did his and did a bit of a how to write up.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are not too hard to change. The camshaft is super easy. The crankshaft is a bit harder. Just make sure to take the wire harness connector off the crankshaft sensor before trying to remove it. You can reach both from the driver side of the engine bay. No need to try from underneath.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i replaced both crank/cam sensors recently. Cam sensor very easy to get at . The crank sensor was a bit more work to get at but not impossible. You do need to remove a few things out of the way (easy simple hoses, air intake box, etc). I searched youtube for a good do it yourself video and you can get to the crankshaft sensor / replace it in 60-90 minutes . Most of your time spent is trying to wriggle free the sensor as it needs to be gently pried out . I found out it is best to disconnect your battery before you start work on replacing your crank sensor. By the way, after i replaced the crank sensor i noticed a very nice improvement in smoothness and throttle response. Previously it wasnt too bad but after i changed it i was smiling and very pleased and a noticeable difference in the before and after. Also if you have Not done so already, change your transmission fluid. You be very pleased at how smooth and responsive your automatic shifts with brand new tranny fluid. Dont get talked into buying/changing the transmission filter as it is a metal mesh reusable filter that only needs to be replaced if it has obvious holes in it. I had to call a nissan service dept for advice and they said no need to change the tranny filter, just remove it and tap out any debris/clean it or use a air line to blow it clean and reinstall it. The mechanic wanted $40plus for a new filter and didnt bother to find out that nissan advises to clean and re-use it.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Just an update. I wanted to thank everyone. I bought an after-market CamShaft Position sensor (@PartSource in Canada). And it hadn't stalled since, so that was the problem.

... until yesterday. It stalled again. And today during a left-turn (luckily in a residential area). Can't have that. But the weird thing is, it didn't throw an engine code.

I phoned the dealership, they thought some of these things can happen with the after-market CamShaft Position sensors. Their's is $148 (cdn). I think I'll bite the bullet and buy it. At least I can install it myself.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cannot say with certainty, but you might consider changing the crank sensor. There have been lots of reports of problems with them, and its a question of when not if it will go bad in my opinion. I find it ridiculous they do not sell the kit anymore so that you have to pay over $300 w taxes to be sure of getting two genuine Nissan sensors. Especially seeing that Nissan knows the old design sensors installed in our X trails prove defective over time and that they were the subject of recalls in other markets and for other models that used them.
In your shoes I would buy a $55 Hitachi one from RockAuto that with a 1 or 2 day delivery option will run you $80 cnd and two of them will cost 135. Hitachi was the OE supplier, and it will be a quality part. The cam and crank sensors are the same so if you are really doubting the camshaft one you installed you could try another, but as I say a lot of people have reported crank sensor issues without a code being registered.

Other purchase option would be to get the kit from PartSouq
https://partsouq.com/en/search/all?q=+B3731-6N21A

Airmail to canada for $82.75 cdn but will probably take a couple of weeks to arrive.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re that error code
A code P0340 could mean one or more of the following has happened: a wire or connector in the circuit could be grounded/shorted/broken ,
the camshaft position sensor may have failed,
the PCM may have failed,
there exists an open circuit,
the crankshaft position sensor may have failed

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0340
Copyright OBD-Codes.com


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Re that error code
> A code P0340 could mean one or more of the following has happened: a wire or connector in the circuit could be grounded/shorted/broken ,
> the camshaft position sensor may have failed,
> the PCM may have failed,
> ...


Thanks, P0340 is what I was getting. 

This time I haven't gotten the engine codes checked, yet. But, when it stalls, the Engine light doesn't come on!!!??? (This thing is driving me crazy). It stalled again just now at lunch. The engine light did come on when it was stalled. So I re-started it and now there's no engine light. So I'm worried I'll get the codes check and it will be like - sorry, no engine codes.

Is it possible even though the check engine light isn't on, there would be some codes returned when it's read?


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

I searched on-line. And some sources said it is possible the Engine Light is off but some error codes are stored. So I think I'll do that - get the codes read. I'd rather get a code before I buy anything. 

Plus I have to be honest, I don't think I can change the CrankShaft sensor, even though it is good advice to do so. I think it's too hard, for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had the dealer do mine, though I would give it a go myself if I had to do it again. Like you I conked out after a stop, and realized that if this were to happen in an intersection, doing a left turn or merging on a highway it could be highly dangerous. I don't want to wish you bad luck, but one tow job will be more expensive

It is worth doing. Your original sensors are now more than 11 years old. I can pretty much guarantee your engine will run better and smoother.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I had the dealer do mine, though I would give it a go myself if I had to do it again. Like you I conked out after a stop, and realized that if this were to happen in an intersection, doing a left turn or merging on a highway it could be highly dangerous. I don't want to wish you bad luck, but one tow job will be more expensive
> 
> It is worth doing. Your original sensors are now more than 11 years old. I can pretty much guarantee your engine will run better and smoother.


I agree with you, better to get it running right. But the crazy thing is, I did replace the CamShaft Sensor twice, once about 5 years ago. And I just replaced it about 4 weeks ago. But yes, the CrankShaft one is more than 11 years old (or could be). So either the CAMShaft Sensor I got was not a good one (being an after market) and it's already malfunctioning - or it's the CrankShaft sensor (or could be even something else). Hopefully I can get an engine code in the next few days.... that would shed some light


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As pointed even with your code the camshaft sensor could be fine, and the problem could be linked to the crankshaft sensor.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

hmmm I see what you are saying now. Even with a CamShaft Code, it says it could be the CrankShaft...

I'm a little worried about bringing it in somewhere. They'll just charge $100 or so, just for diagnostic...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is why I would not waste money, I would (and did) get the sensor and make a call or two and see what a mechanic will charge to install it for you. Nissan book time is 1.5 hrs to change both crank and cam. I negotiated 1.25 hrs and had them order the kit for me. Complete cost was 200 including taxes. Sadly based upon what you have found out about the kit not being for sale in Canada anymore, the dealer option to do both would cost about 470 including taxes.
Seems to me Chadn provided pretty good instructions for changing the crank sensor yourself if you are so inclined. But weather is getting cold so that may or may not be an option. Good luck with it.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Thankyou.

OK, I went with PartSouq. It says 'Nissan' right on it in the picture so that's why I got that one. 

I had a hard time deciding what to do. It could be the CamShaft one I put in there 4 weeks ago is defective and already not working. Or it could be the Crankshaft. This way I'll have both and for less than it costs to get one at the Nissan Dealer. Although, the Dealer did say they have re-done theirs - i.e. supposed to be better than the originals.

btw, I went to Part Source yesterday. And the one I bought and installed 4 weeks ago, they would neither refund nor exchange.


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

Apparently the new and improved sensors are mostly metal so make sure you get that one. The original is mostly plastic.

I can't post links yet but I found an article at bobistheoilguy. Search for Crank/Cam Position Sensor. I've posted part of the article here:

===============

Your in luck, just replaced both on my 03 2.5L this weekend. The crank (ankle) position sensor is a seriously royal PITA to replace. You must work all blind to do the whole procedure. The camshaft pos sensor is a walk in the park. (same part for both places).

Yes the camshaft could/should have some oil on it. Crankshaft didn't seem to have as much. Make sure you get the ones made of metal (not plastic). I got mine from AZ, not my favorite place, but they were less expensive then dealer with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are not hard to change. 

Make sure you get a quality sensor that has a metal cap on it. The old style was plastic. It was the plastic that failed and let the sensor internals get oil saturated. 

You can get two OEM sensors (made by hitachi) from Rock Auto for $145 Canadian including 3 day express shipping. 

Here are pictures of the old style and the new style sensors.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

cartman_to said:


> Apparently the new and improved sensors are mostly metal so make sure you get that one. The original is mostly plastic.
> 
> I can't post links yet but I found an article at bobistheoilguy. Search for Crank/Cam Position Sensor. I've posted part of the article here:
> 
> ...


Thankyou. I had a look. I didn't understand "Sensor is full of oil because it is bad. It should be dry." 

My camshaft sensor was oily when I changed it 4 weeks ago. I thought it's oily naturally due to the fact it's inside the engine.

... and yes, based on the picture, the ones I ordered are metal-capped, not plastic


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The old plastic style tended to get a bit brittle from repeated heat cycles of the engine and fracture in such a way that the sensor electronics inside become oil fouled and give off false readings or outright fail. Its why they were redesigned, and Nissan updated the part. Hitachi is the part supplier to nissan for these which is why it should also been ok to use, and why both Chadn and I suggested them as an alternative. PartSouq should be fine. Curious how long they will take to get to you?


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> ... Curious how long they will take to get to you?


I ordered it last Thursday and it arrived just now. So 1 Week. Although they did note that a few days were a holiday of some type going on when I bought it. The Tracking was neat, it was from Dubai to France to Tennessee to Mississauga...

But what wasn't neat was that I had to hand over and extra $20 when it arrived. $10 Brokerage Fee and $10 Duty Fee.

So the Grand total was $105cdn, for the pair. Then again here including tax would be $167 CDN at the dealership, and for one only.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

that sucks ...i was able to order both cam and crank sensors from my local nissan parts dept. for about $70 about 6 months ago. They had lots in stock at the time...but did i just read Nissan not stocking these sensors anymore?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Denis. That is not bad at all both in terms of delivery time and final price in cdn dollars. Do they send fridge magnets with cool old cars on them with your order like Rock Auto does? I dont like to broadcast it, but when I order from them and use their 5% discount promo code, I basically get my order tax free as compared to buying it from a store here in Qc., and duty if any has already been payed.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hmmmm....i ordered from RockAuto about 2-3 times in the past 12 months and all i got was my parts as ordered. No fridge/car magnet , no tax free/promo code. I feel like charlie brown at Halloween...'' I got a Rock!''. lol...


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Thanks Denis. That is not bad at all both in terms of delivery time and final price in cdn dollars. Do they send fridge magnets with cool old cars on them with your order like Rock Auto does? I dont like to broadcast it, but when I order from them and use their 5% discount promo code, I basically get my order tax free as compared to buying it from a store here in Qc., and duty if any has already been payed.


Nope ha ha no magnets.

Eventually the Check Engine Light did appear. I got the code P0335 - Engine speed... which is the Crankshaft - and P0725. So, when I get this sensor installed, I should be good to go...


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

denis_the_thief said:


> Nope ha ha no magnets.
> 
> Eventually the Check Engine Light did appear. I got the code P0335 - Engine speed... which is the Crankshaft - and P0725. So, when I get this sensor installed, I should be good to go...




Yes the same thing happened to me. The engine light came on 1-2 days after the hard starts/stalling problems started. I am pretty sure I got the same two error codes.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

cartman_to said:


> Yes the same thing happened to me. The engine light came on 1-2 days after the hard starts/stalling problems started. I am pretty sure I got the same two error codes.


Thanks for letting me know.

And??? Installing the Crankshaft sensor fixed the problem?


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

denis_the_thief said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> And??? Installing the Crankshaft sensor fixed the problem?



Yes, fixed. No problems ever since. This was back in Aug. I also found that it runs smoother than before. I believe quadraria10 also noticed this as well.

I am hoping that this thing can last me another 5 years!!


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks!

Hopefully you replaced the CamShaft as well.


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

denis_the_thief said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hopefully you replaced the CamShaft as well.


No I did not. My mechanic said it's not necessary. I should go back and get it changed.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

cartman_to said:


> No I did not. My mechanic said it's not necessary. I should go back and get it changed.


Actually, consider buying it at Partsource and doing it yourself. It's easy to change. It's at the passenger's side of the engine. I did mine myself (but I don't think I'll attempt the Crankshaft sensor)

Or... just keep driving it. You might be OK. And if you do have the problem, you'll know what to do. If your car is 2nd hand - maybe it was already changed...


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

denis_the_thief said:


> Actually, consider buying it at Partsource and doing it yourself. It's easy to change. It's at the passenger's side of the engine. I did mine myself (but I don't think I'll attempt the Crankshaft sensor)
> 
> Or... just keep driving it. You might be OK. And if you do have the problem, you'll know what to do. If your car is 2nd hand - maybe it was already changed...



Ok thanks for the info. I'll try the cam sensor replacement in the summer. It definitely hasn't been changed. I am the original owner


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a link to the role of the camshaft sensor and the article below it explains the role of the crankshaft sensor

https://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-symptoms-of-a-failing-camshaft-sensor

Both are crucial to the proper functioning of the engine. If you have had the crank sensor change, get the cam done as well asap. It really does not require much mechanical skill to change-- one electric connection to undo, one bolt as well, and access is easy.

Its cheap insurance for your engine and its not as if the old one will get better in time. I cannot remember any poster or contributor here regretting having it done.

Just curious if anyone else has confirmed the kit is now a no go in Canada?? The cynic in me wonders if some part dept guy was blowing someone off and seeking to pad their sales that day.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

if both cam and crank sensors are still available from Nissan parts department, i am tempted to buy another kit as a spare. I plan on keeping my 06 Xtrail for as many years as possible. Since i bought it on a trade in last year, i bought new tires, oxygen sensor, cam and crank sensors, pvc valve, new car stereo, new alarm, new tranny fluid, synthetic oil and filters,new windshield, new air filter, new cabin filters, seat covers, a used privacy cover, LED headlight bulbs, led interior and exterior bulbs, new spark plugs. Except for a small door dent and small scratches in the paint from previous owners, my truck drives like new and a pretty nice interior for a 11 year ol truck. I may at some point next Spring take my truck to a local muffler shop and see about having an aftermarket muffler installed if the custom work is reasonable. Other then that i will just drive it and try not to spend any more money on it....unless....lol.


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks quadraria, i will give it a go. Is this the part that I should get?

http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=5403915&cc=1434432&jsn=12&jsn=12



quadraria10 said:


> Here is a link to the role of the camshaft sensor and the article below it explains the role of the crankshaft sensor
> 
> https://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-symptoms-of-a-failing-camshaft-sensor
> 
> ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

yup that will be perfect!


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

cartman_to said:


> Thanks quadraria, i will give it a go. Is this the part that I should get?
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=5403915&cc=1434432&jsn=12&jsn=12


At that price, maybe you'd want to get it at Part Source, an OEM. You might get hit with duty/brokerage like I did (since looks like it comes from USA).

... in any event Car's at the shop. They couldn't get out my crank-shaft sensor today. They put penetrating oil on it. Hopefully on Monday it will come out, they said in a worse case, they'll need to take the whole manifold out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thought you got yours from PartSouq in the UAE? Partsource is a division Canadian Tire. I have gotten lots of stuff from RockAuto and their price for the Hitachi sensor is actually pretty good.

That is a drag your mechanic is having such a hard time. Removing the manifold does not make much sense to me. They can be tricky to remove but I would have thought worse case they bust it and possibly have to push it in and then drop the oil pan to remove the pieces.

https://www.2carpros.com/articles/crankshaft-angle-sensor-replacement

What all are they going to charge you for this. Book time at the dealer is 1.5 hours for both cam and crank sensor replacement.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Thought you got yours from PartSouq in the UAE? Partsource is a division Canadian Tire. I have gotten lots of stuff from RockAuto and their price for the Hitachi sensor is actually pretty good.
> 
> ...


Both actually! First it was Camshaft, I bought that at PartSource and installed it myself! That solved things. Then it was acting up again. At first I didn't get an engine code. I was desperate. I thought the one from PartSource was defective. So I bought the Nissan one from UAE. In the meantime I got the Engine Code for Crankshaft...

I paid more by going through PartSouq, but then again I did get 2 sensore. So if I have problems later, I got that. Also they are Nisan parts, maybe that counts for something...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I repeat to anyone who has an x trail in Canada that has not had the crankshaft sensor replaced do so. It can fail at the most inconvenient time, and its potentially dangerous if it happens when you are entering an intersection or going on a highway. Besides with new cam and crank sensors its like a mini tune up for the engine.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''Besides with new cam and crank sensors its like a mini tune up for the engine.'' as i mentioned previously, i replaced both cam/crank sensors and i noticed a very nice change. Engines seems smoother, quieter and my '06 Xtrail seems to scoot way better then when i first bought it used in the Fall of 2016. Not sure, but i think my gas mileage is a bit better too. Git 'er done !


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I repeat to anyone who has an x trail in Canada that has not had the crankshaft sensor replaced do so. It can fail at the most inconvenient time, and its potentially dangerous if it happens when you are entering an intersection or going on a highway. Besides with new cam and crank sensors its like a mini tune up for the engine.


Yes I agree with this. When my crank shaft sensor failed there was no warning at all. Car would have a very hard time starting when the engine was warm. It would also stall very frequently.


----------



## denis_the_thief (Sep 21, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Thought you got yours from PartSouq in the UAE? Partsource is a division Canadian Tire. I have gotten lots of stuff from RockAuto and their price for the Hitachi sensor is actually pretty good.
> 
> That is a drag your mechanic is having such a hard time. Removing the manifold does not make much sense to me. They can be tricky to remove but I would have thought worse case they bust it and possibly have to push it in and then drop the oil pan to remove the pieces.
> 
> ...


Sorry for late response - they charged 1.4 hours. Just for Crankshaft. But it was hard to get out. So I think that was OK, 1.4 hours.


----------



## dumluk (Apr 21, 2018)

Im not sure if this is accurate but I had an auto elect connect his scanner and it pointed to a camshaft position sensor......so now I need to know which one to buy.....some are good, some dont work........anybody with any xperience out there with camshaft sensors?


----------

